# ماهى اسرار الكنيسه



## ابـ عمر ـو (10 نوفمبر 2011)

معلش يا اخوانا اسئلتى كتير بس استحملونى
عملت موضوع مخصوص منعا للتشتيت
عبارة تداولت فى رد الكثير من الاخوة على 
سر من اسرار الكنيسه 
فما هى اسرار الكنيسه
وشكرا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*كلمة سر -هنا - لا تعنى الأمر المكتوم عن البعض والذى يعرفه البعض الأخر ويخفونه عن الآخرين

بل يعنى السر الإلهى ، الذى لا يعرف كنهه إلاَّ الله وحده لا غير

وأسرار الله كثيرة ، مثل : سر وجود الله ، وسر طبيعة الله ، وسر الخلق من العدم ، وسر خلق الروح الحية ، ... إلخ

وكذلك توجد أسرار إلهية ، أعلن اله عن حدوثها ، ونؤمن بها ، ولكن لا يعرف كنهها وكيفية حدوثها ، إلا الله وحده لا غير ، مثل سر المسيح ، سر التجسد وسر الفداء لجميع البشر

وكذلك أسرار الله فى كنيسته ، مثل سر الميلاد الثانى للمؤمنين به ، وغيرها ، وهى المكتوب عنها : [أسرار الله] 1كو4 :1 ، وهى باليونانية : [ ميستيريون ثيؤ ] ، وتعنى بكل تحديد : الأسرار ، أى التى لا يعرف كنهها أحد سوى الله *


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
الا ترى معى ان تحرير المفاهيم وتوضيحها يقرب وجهات النظر
بصراحه كنت اعتقد غير ذلك تماما
شكرا مرة ثانيه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألف شكر ونحن جميعاً فى خدمتك*


----------



## esambraveheart (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*


ابـ عمر ـو قال:



			معلش يا اخوانا اسئلتى كتير بس استحملونى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> *عملت موضوع مخصوص منعا للتشتيت*
> *عبارة تداولت فى رد الكثير من الاخوة على *
> *سر من اسرار الكنيسه *
> *فما هى اسرار الكنيسه*
> *وشكرا*



*اضيف لكلام اخي مكرم*
* اسرار الكنيسه من ناحية الطقس الكنسي و ممارسة العبادة في الكنائس :*

*1- **سر المعمودية** (يو5:3؛ أف25:5؛ 1كو11:6)*
*2- **سر الميرون** (أع17:8، ثم 1يو20:2)*
*3- **سر القربان أو تناول جسد الرب ودمه** (يو53:6-56)*
*4- **سر التوبة و الإعتراف** (يو23:20)*
*5- **سر مسحة المرضى** (يع14:5، 15؛ مر13:6)*
*6- **سر الزيجة أي الزواج** (أف32:5)*
*7- **سر الكهنوت** (1تي14:4؛ 2تي6:1)*
* تؤمن **الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية** بسبعة أسرار لازمة تماماً للكنيسة العامة وبعضها لازم لجميع المؤمنين للخلاص مثل: (المعمودية – الميرون – التناول – التوبة والإعتراف).*​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*



تؤمن الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية بسبعة أسرار لازمة تماماً للكنيسة العامة وبعضها لازم لجميع المؤمنين للخلاص مثل: (المعمودية – الميرون – التناول – التوبة والإعتراف).

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وهذا ما تؤمن به كل الكنائس الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية .*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (11 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اضيف لكلام اخي مكرم*
> * اسرار الكنيسه من ناحية الطقس الكنسي و ممارسة العبادة في الكنائس :*
> 
> *1- **سر المعمودية** (يو5:3؛ أف25:5؛ 1كو11:6)*
> ...



على فكرة انا كنت ابتديت افهم الموضوع من الاخ مكرم بس الروابط اللى حطيتهم دول بصراحه فيهم كلام كتير انا مش فاهمه

اعتقد ان امامى الكثير من الوقت حتى افهم فيا حبذا لو تبدء معى الموضوع من الاول 
بمعنى نبتدء بالكليات اولا ثم الفرعيات او الاهم فالمهم سمها ماشئت
وشكرا لإهتمامك وتعبك معى


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (11 نوفمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وهذا ما تؤمن به كل الكنائس الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية .*



شكرا على الاضافه و ان كنت لا اعلم الفرق بين الكنيستين ولكن اهتمامك بالرد يدل على ان الاضافه مهمه


----------



## esambraveheart (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> على فكرة انا كنت ابتديت افهم الموضوع من الاخ مكرم بس الروابط اللى حطيتهم دول بصراحه فيهم كلام كتير انا مش فاهمه
> 
> اعتقد ان امامى الكثير من الوقت حتى افهم فيا حبذا لو تبدء معى الموضوع من الاول
> بمعنى نبتدء بالكليات اولا ثم الفرعيات او الاهم فالمهم سمها ماشئت
> وشكرا لإهتمامك وتعبك معى


* تحت امرك اخي و ساشرحهم كلهم لك واحدا واحدا بالتفصيل من حيث :*

*قدسية السر و رمزيته*
*السند الكتابي لكل سر*
*اهمية السر و لزوميته لحياة المؤمن بالمسيح*

*..تحب نبتدي بشرح اي من الاسرار؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## السـامرية (14 نوفمبر 2011)

_*منتظرة الرد ومتابعة معاكوا اذا سمحتوا طبعا
حابة استفيد مرة واتنين وتلاتة*_​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*إسمحولى بكلمة

يجب أن الإيمان بالمسيح يسبق الدخول فى التفاصيل 

الإيمان بالمسيح كشخص ، وطبيعة ، وفداء

ثم تأتى تلك التفاصيل فى وقتها

فالإيمان نفسه يمنح قوة فهم ، كعطية من الله الذى آمنت به

وهذا يحدث مع كل الذين آمنوا بالمسيح

لذلك ، فلنبدأ بحجر الزاوية : المسيح ، ثم بعد ذلك نتكلم عن التفاصيل ، لئلا نضع عبئاً يفوق الطاقة*


----------



## esambraveheart (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> _*منتظرة الرد ومتابعة معاكوا اذا سمحتوا طبعا*_​
> _*حابة استفيد مرة واتنين وتلاتة*_​




*حسنا ..نستاذن صاحب الموضوع لنبداء شرح الاسرار المقدسة لتحصل الاستفاده له و لغيره ايضا .*

*السر الاول من اسرار الكنيسة المقدسة :*

*1- **سر المعمودية** :*


*المعمودية هي ميلاد سمائي للانسان بغض النظر عن تاريخ ميلاده الجسدي ..فالانسان بالمعمودية يولد من الروح القدس و ليس من الجسد فيصير انسانا جديدا طاهرا غير انسانه الاول الجسدي العتيق المكبل بخطايا الجسد .*
*يوضح ذلك المسيح له كل المجد بنفسه :*

*يوحنا : 3 *
*3 اجاب يسوع وقال له الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر ان يرى ملكوت الله.*
*4 قال له نيقوديموس كيف يمكن الانسان ان يولد وهو شيخ.*
*ألعله يقدر ان يدخل بطن امه ثانية ويولد.؟؟؟*
*5 اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله.*
*6 المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح.*
*7 لا تتعجب اني قلت لك ينبغي ان تولدوا من فوق.*

*أف26:5؛ *

*لكي يقدسها مطهرا اياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة*

*1كو11:6):*

*وهكذا كان اناس منكم.*
*لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح الهنا*

*و لكن لماذا الماء ..؟؟؟*
*و لماذا هو لازم للمعمودية ؟؟؟*
* و ما المقصود حقيقة بالماء ؟؟؟*
* و هل هو فقط الماء الذي نشربه؟؟؟؟*

*اما عن لماذا الماء في المعمودية فيجيب عن ذلك الكتاب المقدس و الناموس و الشريعة التي وضعها الله لشعبه منذ البداية ..فالماء ليس فقط هو رمز التطهير و الغسيل " الخارجي و ليس فقط انه كان مصدر تجديد دائم للحياة علي الارض و حياة للجسد الانساني ايضا منذ وجد الانسان ..و انما هو " كلمة الله " .. ماء الحياة الذي يعطيه المسيح و الذي لا يعطش ابدا بعده من يشرب منه لان ينبوعه هو المسيح و حينما يحل المسيح في قلب الانسان فقد وجد هذا الانسان الينبوع الذي يستطيع ان يشرب منه دوما و لا يعطش ابدا :*

*فمن الناحية الطقسية فالماء تطهير و ابراء من الذنب :*
*عد 8:7 *
*وهكذا تفعل لهم لتطهيرهم.*
*[SIZE=+0]انضح عليهم ماء*​* الخطية وليمرّوا موسى على كل بشرهم ويغسلوا ثيابهم فيتطهّروا.*

*مت 27:24 *
*فلما رأى بيلاطس انه لا ينفع شيئا بل بالحري يحدث شغب اخذ ماء وغسل يديه قدام الجمع قائلا اني بريء من دم هذا البار.ابصروا انتم.*

*5 ثم صبّ ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل ارجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها.*
*6 فجاء الى سمعان بطرس فقال له ذاك يا سيد انت تغسل رجليّ.*
*7 اجاب يسوع وقال له لست تعلم انت الآن ما انا اصنع ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد.*
*8 قال له بطرس لن تغسل رجليّ ابدا.*
*اجابه يسوع ان كنت لا اغسلك فليس لك معي نصيب.*
*9 قال له سمعان بطرس يا سيد ليس رجليّ فقط بل ايضا يديّ وراسي.*
*10 قال له يسوع.الذي قد اغتسل ليس له حاجة الا الى غسل رجليه بل هو طاهر كله.وانتم طاهرون ولكن ليس كلكم.*

*و من الناحية الروحية فالماء حياة و هذا ليس هو الماء الذي نشربه عندما نعطش ...*
*و انما " كلمة الله " التي هي ماء الحياة الابدية  الذي يعطيه المسيح ..:*
*يو 4:10 *
*اجاب يسوع وقال لها لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله ومن هو الذي يقول لك اعطيني لاشرب لطلبت انت منه فاعطاك ماء حيّا.*
*يو 4:14 *
*ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذي اعطيه انا فلن يعطش الى الابد.بل الماء الذي اعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياة ابدية.*
*يو 7:38 *
*من آمن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه انهار ماء حيّ.*

*و لهذا قيل عن العصاة و الفجار الذين تعوزهم كلمة الله :*
*2بط 2:17 *
*هؤلاء هم آبار بلا ماء غيوم يسوقها النوء.الذين قد حفظ لهم قتام الظلام الى الابد.*
*و عن روح  الانسان غيرالتائب الذي يلجاء لغير الله فيضل :*
*لو 11:24 *
*متى خرج الروح النجس من الانسان يجتاز في اماكن ليس فيها ماء يطلب راحة.واذ لا يجد ..يقول ارجع الى بيتي الذي خرجت منه.*

*و لكن المعمودية تمتد لتشمل اكثر من الماء كمادة لها ..فالروح القدس هو الشق الثاني في المعمودية ..و بالمعمودية يحل الروح القدس في الانسان فيولد من جديد في الروح ايضا و ليس فقط في الجسد :*

*مت 3:11 *
*[SIZE=+0]انا اعمدكم بماء[/SIZE] للتوبة.*
*ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان احمل حذاءه.*
*هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار.*

*لو 3:16 *
*اجاب يوحنا الجميع قائلا انا اعمدكم بماء ولكن يأتي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان احل سيور حذائه.*
*هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار.*

*اما من ناحية الممارسة الطقسية الكنسية للمعمودية  فالمعمودية واحدة في جميع الكنائس و مختلف الطوائف مع اختلافات شكليه في ممارسة المعمودية كطقس كنسي ..فان كان الاساس هو الماء و الروح  فهذا الاساس ثابت في كل الكنائس طقسيا .*
* تكون المعمودية بالتغطيس ثلاثة مرات في جرن المعمودية المملوء بالماء المصلي عليه من الكاهن  ..او برش الماء ثلاثة مرات .*
*و من ناحية الرمز ..*
*فجرن المعمودية يرمز الي القبر الذي فيه دفن المسيح بعد موته*
* و التغطيس ثلاثة مرات يرمز للمكوث ثلاثة ايام في هذا القبر ..*
*و الخروج من جرن المعمودية بعد التغطيس الثالث يرمز للقيامة من بين الاموات .*

*اي اننا في المعمودية :*

*1- يموت انساننا العتيق مع المسيح بموته عنا علي خشبة الصليب .*

*2- ندفن انساننا العتيق في القبر كما دفن جسد المسيح فنتخلص من هذا الجسد الفاسد بكل خطاياه السابقة و فساده.*

*3- نقوم من بين الاموات مع المسيح بقيامته و نخرج من قبورنا في عدم فساد  كمولودين جدد من الروح القدس .*​[/SIZE]


----------



## السـامرية (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا استاذ عصام
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (17 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> * تحت امرك اخي و ساشرحهم كلهم لك واحدا واحدا بالتفصيل من حيث :*
> 
> *قدسية السر و رمزيته*
> *السند الكتابي لكل سر*
> ...


ياباشا الامر لله ايه الكرم دا كله 
انا اسف لم اشاهد المشاركه الا الان
انت ادرى بما فيه المصلحه فأترك لك حرية الاختيار


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *إسمحولى بكلمة
> 
> يجب أن الإيمان بالمسيح يسبق الدخول فى التفاصيل
> 
> ...


كلنا فى حقيقة الامر يؤمن بالمسيح فهو جزء من عقيدتى لا ينفك عنها


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> كلنا فى حقيقة الامر يؤمن بالمسيح فهو جزء من عقيدتى لا ينفك عنها







عذرا للمداخله
اي جزء تقصد 
واي عقيده ....؟؟؟؟​


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 نوفمبر 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> عذرا للمداخله
> اي جزء تقصد
> واي عقيده ....؟؟؟؟​




اتقصد هذه العقيده ام غيرها

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196359


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (17 نوفمبر 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اتقصد هذه العقيده ام غيرها
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196359


اقصد عقيدة المسلمين فى سيدنا عيسى بن مريم 






وبحثك الذى دونته رائع جدا جدا جدا








من وجهة نظرك بالطبع او من وجهة نظر غير المسلمين كما لو اننى مثلا بمعلوماتى البسيطه التى استقيتها من المنتدى اخذتنى العزة و ذهبت الى اى منتدى اسلامى وسطرت ما اعتقد انه هدم للديانه المسيحيه او احد ثوابتها 

بالتأكيد سيفرح اعضاء المنتدى الاسلامى بى ويظنوا فى اننى حامى الحمى 
ولو انى اكثر موضوعيه ورغبتى الوحيدة هى اتباع الحق لا الهوى 
لكتبت ما اكتبه فى منتدى مسيحى حتى يرد على اهل العلم من الديانه المسيحيه

ثق تماما اخى الكريم ان ما كتبته اذا كنت تبغى به التحدى فلتذهب به الى اهله  فى اى منتدى اسلامى وهم سيردوا عليك ليوضحوا ما لم تفهم معناه او ما لويت عنقه ليناسب فكرتك


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ليت الاخ الذى يمسح مواضيعى لا يعاملنى تلك المعامله


----------



## esambraveheart (18 نوفمبر 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اتقصد هذه العقيده ام غيرها
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196359


*اخي هشام ..مجهودك جبار و لكن للاسف ..في الاتجاه الغير صحيح .*
*" الله ..لا يستخرج لنفسه شهادة من فم ابليس الناطق دوما بالنجاسات و التجاديف ..و لا يحتاج لشهادته "*​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (18 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *" الله ..لا يستخرج لنفسه شهادة من فم ابليس الناطق دوما بالنجاسات و التجاديف ..و لا يحتاج لشهادته "*​



 ستعلم يوما ما واتمنى ان يكون قريبا من الذى ينطق بالنجاسات و التجاديف ومن هو ابليس الحقيقى 
حتى تحكم على شخص لابد ان تعرفه اولا
وحتى تعرفه اسأل من لديه الاجابه الشافيه ولا تأخذ معرفتك من مصدر غير موثوق فيه
عهدتك قوى الحجه وافر المعلومات الا تضم اليها حب المعرفه وتضع عنك نظارتك التى لا ترى بها الا النجاسات و التجاديف وتبدأ لتسأل من لديه العلم وتكون منصفا لتحترم الاخرين ولا تتهمهم بتلك التهم الباطله


----------



## esambraveheart (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> ستعلم يوما ما واتمنى ان يكون قريبا من الذى ينطق بالنجاسات و التجاديف ومن هو ابليس الحقيقى
> حتى تحكم على شخص لابد ان تعرفه اولا
> وحتى تعرفه اسأل من لديه الاجابه الشافيه ولا تأخذ معرفتك من مصدر غير موثوق فيه
> عهدتك قوى الحجه وافر المعلومات الا تضم اليها حب المعرفه وتضع عنك نظارتك التى لا ترى بها الا النجاسات و التجاديف وتبدأ لتسأل من لديه العلم وتكون منصفا لتحترم الاخرين ولا تتهمهم بتلك التهم الباطله


*عزيزى ..انا لا اريد الاطالة هنا في مناقشة موضوع كهذا حتي لا نخرج عن صميم الموضوع الاصلي المطروح و نخالف تخصص هذا القسم و مهمته التعريفية بالعقيدة المسيحية و الايمان المسيحي .*
*ان اردت حوارا فيما يخص الاسلاميات فانا جاهز و لكن مكانه ليس هنا بل في قسم الحوار الاسلامي ..و ساريك مدي معرفتي بالعقيدة الاسلامية لتعرف ان حكمي عليها ليس من فراغ و لا نابع عن عدم اطلاع او قلة علم  .*​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (18 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *عزيزى ..انا لا اريد الاطالة هنا في مناقشة موضوع كهذا حتي لا نخرج عن صميم الموضوع الاصلي المطروح و نخالف تخصص هذا القسم و مهمته التعريفية بالعقيدة المسيحية و الايمان المسيحي .*
> *ان اردت حوارا فيما يخص الاسلاميات فانا جاهز و لكن مكانه ليس هنا بل في قسم الحوار الاسلامي ..و ساريك مدي معرفتي بالعقيدة الاسلامية لتعرف ان حكمي عليها ليس من فراغ و لا نابع عن عدم اطلاع او قلة علم  .*​


  انت هكذا كمن يكمن فى منزله وينادى على غريمه الذى فى الجهة المقابله من النهر ليدعوه الى المبارزه 
ومن تعتقد تتحدث اليه فى المدعو قسم الحوار الاسلامى 
انتم تحدثون انفسكم فيه 
اذا اردت ان تتحدث عن الاسلام اذهب الى منتدى اسلامى لتجد فيه من يرد عليك بعلم هذا اذا اردت ان تعرف لا ان تدعى المعرفه 
من لديه علم لن يقبل ان يسب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هكذا فى منتداكم وبالتالى سينسحب سريعا وانتم ستتعمدون ذلك لكى لا يكمل الحوار 


esambraveheart قال:


> *"  المحبة " هي الاساس الذي تقوم عليه المسيحيه و هي اعظم الوصايا الالهية لانها اصل كل الوصايا .*
> 
> *+ خلق الانسان منذ البدء كان " محبة " من الله الاب في صورة تـَـفـَضُّّــل و كرم .*
> *+ غفران الخطايا  ليس الا " محبة " من الله الاب في شكل تسامح .*
> ...



اليس هذا كلامك اين المحبه فيما تقول ولا الموضوع نظرى بحت و لا يمكن تطبيقه 
بصراحه ما توقعت منك كلمة مثل هذه وما اعتقدت ان مسيحى متمسك بمسيحيته يقولها (وكنت اعتبرك منهم )
قد نعلم الكثير ولكن عند التطبيق العملى لما نعرفه نجد بون شاسع بين ما نعلم وما نعمل وهذا للأسف الشديد


----------



## esambraveheart (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> *اليس هذا كلامك اين المحبه فيما تقول ولا الموضوع نظرى بحت و لا يمكن تطبيقه *
> *بصراحه ما توقعت منك كلمة مثل هذه وما اعتقدت ان مسيحى متمسك بمسيحيته يقولها (وكنت اعتبرك منهم )*
> *قد نعلم الكثير ولكن عند التطبيق العملى لما نعرفه نجد بون شاسع بين ما نعلم وما نعمل وهذا للأسف الشديد*



*ها انت تسئ الفهم الان.. لان الاسلام علي ما يبدو يعلم اتباعه " السطحية " في تناول الامور فلا يرون الا الجانب السئ منها او الجانب السهل الفهم فقط .*
*المحبة المسيحية التي علمها لنا المسيح نطبقها بحذافيرها و لا نناقض انفسنا و لا نناقض تعاليم مسيحيتنا ..و الدليل انك هنا في هذا القسم ..تسال ما شئت من الاسئلة( طلبا للمعرفة او طلبا لاختبار ايماننا ..لا يهم ).. و نجيبك بكل رحابة صدر لاننا نحبك كانسان و نريد ان ننير عينيك و نفتحها لترى طريق الخلاص لنفسك قبل فوات الاوان .*
*شخص واحد مستثني من تلك المحبة المسيحية و هو عدونا الاول و الاوحد .." ابليس " ..و هذا لا ننافقه و لا ننحني لتعاليمه الشريرة اينما كانت و تحت اي ظرف .*
*اتمني ان تكون الامور اتضحت لعينيك الان فتفهم الفارق.. و اتمني ان تكون الفكرة وصلتك .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> اذا اردت ان تتحدث عن الاسلام اذهب الى منتدى اسلامى


*لطالما ذهبت..و لطالما حاورت كبارهم في منتديات عديده ..و ما وجدت الا كل تطاول احمق و غش مفضوح بلا حرج و لا ضمير و تعمية للعيون  ..اناس ضعاف و معتقدهم هش بكل معني الكلمة .*​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (18 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *لطالما ذهبت..و لطالما حاورت كبارهم في منتديات عديده ..و ما وجدت الا كل تطاول احمق و غش مفضوح بلا حرج و لا ضمير و تعمية للعيون  ..اناس ضعاف و معتقدهم هش بكل معني الكلمة .*​



ثق تماما ان الكثيرين منهم عندهم نفس الرأى ويقولون نفس الكلام على الحوار مع المسيحيين
وايضا يتهموهم بالسطحيه وضعف المعتقد
من الاخر انا اعتبر هذا النوع من الحوارات هو حوار الطرشان لأن كل طرف يتكلم فقط ويسد اذنيه عن سماع الاخر


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (18 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ها انت تسئ الفهم الان.. لان الاسلام علي ما يبدو يعلم اتباعه " السطحية " في تناول الامور فلا يرون الا الجانب السئ منها او الجانب السهل الفهم فقط .*​



فعلا نحن نتميز بسهولة الفهم لأن ليس فى ديننا مالا يتوافق مع الفطرة الانسانيه وما يحتاج عقول كل العلماء مجتمعه لفك طلاسمه


----------



## esambraveheart (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> ثق تماما ان الكثيرين منهم عندهم نفس الرأى ويقولون نفس الكلام على الحوار مع المسيحيين
> وايضا يتهموهم بالسطحيه وضعف المعتقد
> من الاخر انا اعتبر هذا النوع من الحوارات هو حوار الطرشان لأن كل طرف يتكلم فقط ويسد اذنيه عن سماع الاخر


*انا شخصيا افضل ان اخبرك عن المسيحية عن ان اضيع وقتي و وقتك  في انتقاد الاسلام ..و لك ان تختار الافضل* .​


----------



## esambraveheart (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*


ابـ عمر ـو قال:



			فعلا نحن نتميز بسهولة الفهم لأن ليس فى ديننا مالا يتوافق مع الفطرة الانسانيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**و هذا ابلغ دليل علي انه ليس من الله ..لان الفطرة الانسانية انحدرت الي الشر منذ وجد الانسان ..و صار غالبا ان ما يتوافق معها يتعارض مع روح الله و وصاياه.*
*



			وما يحتاج عقول كل العلماء مجتمعه لفك طلاسمه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**و هذا طبيعي و دليل علي ان هذه العقيدة الصعبة الفهم علي العلماء هي من الله ..لان حكمة الله تفوق حكمة حكماء هذا العالم .*​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هل من المفترض ان تطير السيارة مثلا 
اى عاقل يقول هذا 
بالطبع لايوجد 

هل هذا عيب فى السيارة ام انه عيب فى من ينتظر منها ان تطير
نحن نستخدم السياره ونعلم انها تمشى على الارض بحلوها ومرها.
غيرنا يطلب منها ان تسمو على صنعتها ويدعى انها تطير ويصر على ذلك ويطلب من الجميع ان يصدقه انها تطير


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (19 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و هذا طبيعي و دليل علي ان هذه العقيدة الصعبة الفهم علي العلماء هي من الله ..لان حكمة الله تفوق حكمة حكماء هذا العالم .*​


عندما تخاطب طفلا فى الثانيه من عمرة مثلا وانت استاذ كبير فى الفيزياء  وتحدثه عن النظريه النسبيه وقوانين نيوتن وفرض افوجادرو ماذا تنتظر منه 
احدى امرين اما ان يتجاهلك تماما واما لخشيته منك يصطنع الفهم
الله هو من صنعنا ويعلم قدرتنا وحاشاه ان يحملنا مالانطيق


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم موضوع الاسرار السبعه ربنا معاكم فى الردود وارجو من اخى ان يتفهم كل ماسال عنه
 والرب يونير عقله بالمعرفه والمسيحيه اساسها المحبه فالله محبه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> هل من المفترض ان تطير السيارة مثلا
> اى عاقل يقول هذا
> بالطبع لايوجد
> 
> ...



++++
*
من أجل هذا السبب ، كنت قد طلبت فى مداخلة سابقة ، أن نؤجل الكلام عن الأسرار الإلهية ، إلى مابعد قبول نعمة الإيمان بالأساسيات

فالإيمان بربنا يسوع المسيح ، يعطى للعقل قدرة فوق الطبيعى ، فتفهم ما كان قبلاً مغلقاً أوعالياً عن مستواها

توجد نعمة إلهية تمنح إستنارة عقلية ، وذلك ما إختبرناه بأنفسنا

++ لذلك فى الكلام فى هذه الأمور -قبل أوانها- سيعقد الأمور فى وجه السائل

وكأنك - مثلما جاء فى مداخلتك - تريد من السيارة أن تطير ، أو تريد من العقل البشرى المحدود داخل عالم الحواس المادية ، أن ينطلق إلى فضاء السمائيات

++ هذا تشبيه واقعى ممتاز

++ وليس العيب فيك أخى ، ولا فى أخونا عصام ، بل فى طرح الأمر قبل أوانه

+++ فهذه الأمور بالنسبة لنا ، نجدها سهلة جداً وواضحة ومفهومة ، ليس لقدرة فينا ، ولكن بنعمة ربنا

وبدون نعمة ربنا ، ستكون عقد لا يقدر على حلها ولا أعتى العقول البشرية
*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (20 نوفمبر 2011)

كالعادة الاستاذ مكرم بما لديه من قدرات بالغه على التحاور يستطيع توجيه دفة الحوار 
شكرا استاذ مكرم على ادبك المعهود

ولكن هل بمجرد الايمان بيسوع تحدث تلك المعجزات ويتحول الفرد من النقيض الى النقيض كما تدعى

بصراحه لا ارى ذلك ولا اقول ذلك على اتباع المسيحيه فى الوطن العربى فهم ملتزمون نوعا ما بتقاليد البلاد الذين نشئوا فيها ولكن انظر الى مواطن المسيحيه فى العالم بأسرة هل ترى هذا السمو الذى تدعيه وهناك حيث لا قيود مدعاة على المسيحيين 

فأنت هنا تطلب الايمان بشئ لايصدقه الواقع


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> كالعادة الاستاذ مكرم بما لديه من قدرات بالغه على التحاور يستطيع توجيه دفة الحوار
> شكرا استاذ مكرم على ادبك المعهود
> 
> ولكن هل بمجرد الايمان بيسوع تحدث تلك المعجزات ويتحول الفرد من النقيض الى النقيض كما تدعى
> ...


 

الايمان بيسوع المسيح كمخلص هو بداية فتح أفاق واسعة للعقائد المسيحية المتعددة - المسيحيين في البلاد العربية مؤمنين بمسيحانيتهم - أي بأتباعهم للمسيحية التي لها ومن أجلها أتى المسيح - ولذلك سمينا بكوننا مسيحيين....

ما الذي يتطلبه الايمان بالمسيح كونه الإله المتجسد الذي تشير اليه جميع الادلة والنبؤات والاحداث - وما الواقع الذي ترومه؟


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (20 نوفمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> الايمان بيسوع المسيح كمخلص هو بداية فتح أفاق واسعة للعقائد المسيحية المتعددة - المسيحيين في البلاد العربية مؤمنين بمسيحانيتهم - أي بأتباعهم للمسيحية التي لها ومن أجلها أتى المسيح - ولذلك سمينا بكوننا مسيحيين....
> 
> ما الذي يتطلبه الايمان بالمسيح كونه الإله المتجسد الذي تشير اليه جميع الادلة والنبؤات والاحداث - وما الواقع الذي ترومه؟



اقصد ان القول بإشتراط الايمان بالمسيح كمخلص ثم يتبع ذلك تلقائيا سهولة فهم المسيحيه قول مردود عليه مثلا ان البوذيين سيقولوا فقط امن ببوذا وستجد الديانه البوذيه ميسرة والمسلمين سيقولوا فقط امن بالله و ستجد الديانه الاسلاميه ميسرة وهكذا

وكونه الاله المتجسد الذى تشير اليه جميع الادله والنبوأت والاحداث هذا فقط من وجهة نظر اتباعه ولايمكن ان تطالبنى ان اؤمن بذلك حتى اعرف العقائد المسيحيه 
بل الاولى ان افهم العقائد المسيحيه و اقتنع بها ثم يأتى بعد ذلك الايمان بيسوع كمخلص

والواقع الذى اقصده ان اوروبا المسيحيه التى ليس عليها اى ضغوط من احد والمفترض فيها انها رافعه لواء المسيحيه فى العالم ماذا ترى فيها من انحلال اخلاقى و بعد تام عن اوامر الله


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> كالعادة الاستاذ مكرم بما لديه من قدرات بالغه على التحاور يستطيع توجيه دفة الحوار
> شكرا استاذ مكرم على ادبك المعهود
> 
> ولكن هل بمجرد الايمان بيسوع تحدث تلك المعجزات ويتحول الفرد من النقيض الى النقيض كما تدعى
> ...



معذرة

فأنا لم أقصد المعنى الميكانيكى : تفعل كذا فيحدث كذا

بل أقصد أن أن البداية الصحيحة هى طلب التدخل الإلهى ، فيستجيب الله ويقدم إستنارة للعقل ، تجعله يتفهم أموراً كان لا يقدر على فهمها سابقاً 

وطلب التدخل الإلهى ، يعنى أننى أرغب فعلاً فى معرفة الحق الإلهى ، وأعجز عن الوصول له بقدراتى البشرية المحدودة ، فأتجه إلى خالقى وأستغيث به لكى يرشدنى ويفتح عقلى وبصيرتى ، لكى أستوعب هذه الأمور السامية

+++ ولذلك ، يقولون أن الحقائق الإلهية ، يعجز عنها أعظم الفلاسفة بقدرتهم الذاتية ، ولكن الله يكشفها لمن يطلب منه ، من البسطاء المتواضعين
هى أسمى من أعظم الفلاسفة ، ويكشفها الله للذين يتواضعون ويتقدمون إليه ملتمسين معونته


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بخصوص الحال البائس فى الغرب

فذلك لأنهم يتربون على الإلحاد ، المدارس تشجع على الإلحاد منذ الطفولية ، ووسائل الإعلام تمجد الإلحاد

والإباحية إستشرت حتى خنقت روح الإنسان الأوربى

ما يحدث فى الغرب هو -فى إعتقادى- مؤامرة من طرف مجهول ، قضى على المسيحية بالفعل فى الغرب ، خطوة وراء خطوة ، ولم يبقى منها إلاَّ الأسماء

فكانت الخطوة الأولى هى خلط الدين بالسلطة ، ثم الإنشقاقات ، ثم التقاتل على السلطة بحجة الدين ، ثم إلغاء الدين بحجة منع التقاتل

والذين يعبدون الله بالروح والحق -فى الغرب الآن- ينزوون 

الحالة فى الغرب من السوء بما لا يتخيله عقل

وكل محاولة للكلام عن الله ، معهم ، يقابلونها برفض وغضب 

الغرب سقط من المسيحية ، بعدما طلب السلطة والطريق الدنيوى الواسع

ولم تبقى المسيحية ، إلاَّ فى الشرق المعذَّب بالإضطهاد ، ففى الشرق نطلب المسيح من أجل المسيح ، وليس من أجل السلطة والعظمة ، لذلك نجد المسيح معنا ، نجده بمعجزاته التى تفوق العقل الشرى

وعندما نكلمهم فى الغرب عمَّا عشناه ورأيناه من معجزات ، لا يصدقون ، بل لا يريدون التصديق ، إلاَّ قلة قليلة ، من الأمناء مع أنفسهم ، الذين يحبون الحق 

*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا انا احيى الجميع لسعة الصدر لمثل هذه المناقشات وخاصة الادارة
ثانيا اتمنى ان تدوم سعة الصدر فلا يتدخل احد لإغلاق الموضوع او حذف المشاركات التى اعتقد انها تضيق الهوة بين تفكيرين




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> ولم تبقى المسيحية ، إلاَّ فى الشرق المعذَّب بالإضطهاد ، ففى الشرق نطلب المسيح من أجل المسيح ، وليس من أجل السلطة والعظمة ، لذلك نجد المسيح معنا ، نجده بمعجزاته التى تفوق العقل الشرى
> 
> *





 ولو انى اعرف سبب ذلك فهل استطيع معرفتة من وجهة نظرك


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> وطلب التدخل الإلهى ، يعنى أننى أرغب فعلاً فى معرفة الحق الإلهى ، وأعجز عن الوصول له بقدراتى البشرية المحدودة ، فأتجه إلى خالقى وأستغيث به لكى يرشدنى ويفتح عقلى وبصيرتى ، لكى أستوعب هذه الأمور السامية


ومن الاله الذى استغيث به وكيف الطريق اليه هل اجرب كل الالهه الموجوده حتى اصل الى الاله الحق ام ماذا افعل
ستقول لى ان اتجرد من كل معتقداتى السابقه وادعو خالقى فهل يسهل ذلك بالقطع لأ
ام من الاسهل ان ارى اتباع كل ديانه وهم موجودون امامى ومن خلالهم استشف مدى تأثير عبادتهم لربهم عليهم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> ومن الاله الذى استغيث به وكيف الطريق اليه هل اجرب كل الالهه الموجوده حتى اصل الى الاله الحق ام ماذا افعل
> ستقول لى ان اتجرد من كل معتقداتى السابقه وادعو خالقى فهل يسهل ذلك بالقطع لأ
> ام من الاسهل ان ارى اتباع كل ديانه وهم موجودون امامى ومن خلالهم استشف مدى تأثير عبادتهم لربهم عليهم



*لا يمكن أن يوجد أكثر من إله واحد

فالنظام الكونى كله نظام واحد ، من أصغر ذرة إلى أكبر مجرَّة ، كل العالم يسير وفقاً لنظام واحد

فعندما أطلب الإله الواحد الخالق لكل الكون ، عندما أقول : ياخالقى إستجب لى وإرشدنى

فإنه يستجيب 

بدون مضيعة الوقت فى تجربة كل هؤلاء الآلهة الكاذبة التى هى من صنع الشيطان

الإله الحقيقى يتميز بأنه فاعل وليس مفعولاً به ، يسمع ويستجيب ، قادر على الوصول إلى كل خليقته بلا إستثناء ، عقله يحوى حركة كل ذرة فى الكون ، وكل همسة قلب فى الكون كله

فمن هنا أبدأ البداية الصحيحة ، إلى خالقى مباشرة ، وهو سيرشدنى بكل تأكيد 
*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (20 نوفمبر 2011)

استاذ مكرم انت تعلم ان كلا منا يدعى ان من يعبده هو الاله الحق وانه خالق الاكوان و مدبرها هذا ما قصدته فى كلامى 
وكل الصفات التى ذكرتها انت اجزم ان الله الذى اعبده يتصف بها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> استاذ مكرم انت تعلم ان كلا منا يدعى ان من يعبده هو الاله الحق وانه خالق الاكوان و مدبرها هذا ما قصدته فى كلامى
> وكل الصفات التى ذكرتها انت اجزم ان الله الذى اعبده يتصف بها


*
الكل يقول

ولكن ليس الحق مع كل من يقول ، بل مع من يفعل

الإله الحقيقى ، هو الخالق الحقيقى ، هو القادر القدير الحقيقى

فعندما أتجه من قلبى لهذا الإله الحقيقى ، ليرشدنى لذاته ، بغض النظر عن الموروثات التى ورثتها ، فإنه سيرشدنى 

يجب أن أتجه إليه ، مجرَّداً من كل تحديد مسبق وكل تصوُّر مسبق

وإلاَّ ، فما هو عمله ، وبماذا يفترق عن غيره !!!!
*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> 
> والذين يعبدون الله بالروح والحق -فى الغرب الآن- ينزوون
> 
> ...


ابغى معرفة السبب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2011)

قد سبق وذكرتها

وهى الإغراق فى المادية 

ونشر الفكر الإلحادى منذ الطفولة ، كثقافة عامة 

 والتعامل مع الدين مثلما الكماليات 

+++ وأعتقد أن الموضوع سيخرج عن مساره ، فرجاء تحديد المطلوب من السؤال الأصلى ، لمابعة مسار السؤال الأصلى


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> قد سبق وذكرتها
> 
> وهى الإغراق فى المادية
> 
> ...


لى وجهة نظر احببت ان اوضحها
الا وهى كيف يتاح لديانه ان تبلغ الكمال من حيث عدم وجود معوقات لتنفيذ تعاليمها ثم نرى هذا التردى المزرى فى اتباعها فى نفس الوقت
على النقيض كيف لنفس الديانه ان تتقدم روحيا فى ظل اضطهادها كما تقول 
اكاد ادعى وياحبذا لوصححت لى تصورى ان من حافظ على هذا التقدم هو تعاليم الاسلام واكاد ادعى ايضا انك لن تجد فى كل الدنيا شرقها وغربها مسيحيين متمسكين بعقيدتهم وروحانياتها كما فى بلاد الاسلام
ارجو ان تصحح لى اذا كنت مخظئا


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً للاجابة والرد



> اقصد ان القول بإشتراط الايمان بالمسيح كمخلص ثم يتبع ذلك تلقائيا سهولة فهم المسيحيه قول مردود عليه مثلا ان البوذيين سيقولوا فقط امن ببوذا وستجد الديانه البوذيه ميسرة والمسلمين سيقولوا فقط امن بالله و ستجد الديانه الاسلاميه ميسرة وهكذا


 
لايمكن مقارنة الايمان بالمسيح بالبوذية والاسلام - وذلك لكونه الفريد الذي لا يضاهى - ليس كوني متبعاً او مؤمنا به إيماناً جماً بل لمنطقية سؤالك الذي يرتبط بأسرار الكنيسة السبعة والذي يرتبط إرتباطاً وثيقاً بالاعتراف بالمسيح فالمعمودية والميرون والزواج والقربان المقدس والكهنوت ومسحة المرضى وغيرها من أسرار تلتزم بماهية واهبها المسيح الحي - فإذا لم تعرف الخالق فكيف يمكنك أن تؤمن بما خلق؟

اضافة بسيطة - الاسلام يؤمن بمحورية الايمان بالله - اي الاساس العقدي لكل شيء يتداخل مع الايمان بالله وبوحدانية الله - والشيء نفسه في المسيحية - والفرق الوحيد عزيزي هو الاتجاه الانساني: اي المسلمين (الانسان) يتجهون لله - أما المسيحية فقد إتجه الله فيها للانسان، اي العكس.



> وكونه الاله المتجسد الذى تشير اليه جميع الادله والنبوأت والاحداث هذا فقط من وجهة نظر اتباعه ولايمكن ان تطالبنى ان اؤمن بذلك حتى اعرف العقائد المسيحيه
> بل الاولى ان افهم العقائد المسيحيه و اقتنع بها ثم يأتى بعد ذلك الايمان بيسوع كمخلص


 
انا لم أقل لك ان تؤمن - فهذا الشيء بالتأكيد حرية شخصية - لكن انا قلت بما معناه أن تعرف المسيح "من وجهة نظر اتباعه" لانهم هم الذين يقدمون العقائد بشكل "طقوس" تتمحور حول المسيح...



> والواقع الذى اقصده ان اوروبا المسيحيه التى ليس عليها اى ضغوط من احد والمفترض فيها انها رافعه لواء المسيحيه فى العالم ماذا ترى فيها من انحلال اخلاقى و بعد تام عن اوامر الله


 
من الخطأ التعميم على الغرب بهذه الصورة - الانحلال الاخلاقي فيما نظنه إبتعاد عن الدين هو تصرفات شخصية أكثر من كونه إبتعاداً عن الدين - فكما ان نظرة الغرب الى العرب والمسلمين بأنهم أرهابيين وتعاليمهم أرهابية ويربطونها بالدين - فكذلك من الخطأ اتهام الغرب بالانحلال الاخلاقي والتعميم ما لم تعيش في المجتمع وتكتشف بنفسك الخطأ من الصواب.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> لى وجهة نظر احببت ان اوضحها
> الا وهى كيف يتاح لديانه ان تبلغ الكمال من حيث عدم وجود معوقات لتنفيذ تعاليمها ثم نرى هذا التردى المزرى فى اتباعها فى نفس الوقت
> على النقيض كيف لنفس الديانه ان تتقدم روحيا فى ظل اضطهادها كما تقول
> اكاد ادعى وياحبذا لوصححت لى تصورى ان من حافظ على هذا التقدم هو تعاليم الاسلام واكاد ادعى ايضا انك لن تجد فى كل الدنيا شرقها وغربها مسيحيين متمسكين بعقيدتهم وروحانياتها كما فى بلاد الاسلام
> ارجو ان تصحح لى اذا كنت مخظئا



++++

لكى يكون التصور قريب من الصحة ، ينبغى أن يراعى كل ما يمكن حصره من العوامل المحيطة

فسيادتك لم تنتبه لأن المسيحية سابقة للإسلام بحوالى ستة قرون ، فلو كان هو السبب ، لسقطت من قبل ظهوره بمئات السنين

++ ولكن الإضطهاد ذاته قد يكون هو السبب ، لأنه يمنع إستمرار الذين هم مؤمنين بالكلام وليس بالحق ، فيسقط هؤلاء المزيفون ، ويتحولوا لدين المضطهد ، ويبقى المقتنعون فعلاً إلى درجة التضحية الشديدة من أجل البقاء ، فينالوا قوة من السماء ، فيستمروا ، بل وينموا إيمانهم بسبب المعونة الإلهية والمعجزات التى يصنعها الله معهم ، بل ويكون إحتمالهم المعجزى سبب بركة لغير المؤمنين ، حتى أنه قيل أن دماء الشهداء تؤدى لمزيد من المؤمنين الجدد

أى أن الإضطهاد يكون بمثابة عملية غربلة للمؤمنين ، يكشف الحقيقيين من المدّعين ، كما يكون بمثابة عملية جذب للباحثين الحقيقيين عن الحق ، إذ يرون فظاعة وبشاعة ذويهم ودينهم ، وفى نفس الوقت سمو وثبات المسيحيين ، فيبدأون فى تقييم الأمور  من جديد

+++ هذه واحدة ، وفارق آخر بين الشرق والغرب ، وهو تبنى أفكاراً خاطئة ، أو فلسفات بشرية ، وخلطها بالدين ، فتخنق الإيمان وتحوِّله عن مساره 
وهى ما يسميه الكتاب المقدس بالثعالب الصغيرة التى تفسد الكروم كله

بالرغم من مظهرها الغير مخيف ، لكنها تتغلغل وتفسد أخلاق الناس ، ومتى فسدت الأخلاق سقط الإيمان من القلوب


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (22 نوفمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> شكراً للاجابة والرد
> 
> انت من يستحق الشكر
> 
> ...



عذرا فكما ترى هناك كنائس اوروبيه تتيح زواج المثليين وليس خافيا على احد مدى انتشار الرزائل فى تلك المجتمعات التى ان ارادت ان تتمسك بعقيدتها المسيحيه و التى تنافى بالقطع تلك الرزائل فلن يمنعها احد


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++
> 
> لكى يكون التصور قريب من الصحة ، ينبغى أن يراعى كل ما يمكن حصره من العوامل المحيطة
> 
> ...


اللهم املء قلوبنا ايمانا وحكمه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> شكراً للاجابة والرد
> 
> 
> 
> من الخطأ التعميم على الغرب بهذه الصورة - الانحلال الاخلاقي فيما نظنه إبتعاد عن الدين هو تصرفات شخصية أكثر من كونه إبتعاداً عن الدين - فكما ان نظرة الغرب الى العرب والمسلمين بأنهم أرهابيين وتعاليمهم أرهابية ويربطونها بالدين - فكذلك من الخطأ اتهام الغرب بالانحلال الاخلاقي والتعميم ما لم تعيش في المجتمع وتكتشف بنفسك الخطأ من الصواب.



*أخى الحبيب فادى

ما أقوله أقوله عن خبرة شخصية حالية ، فأنا هنا الآن فى الغرب ، وأتكلم عمَّا أراه وأرصده ، كما أننى أتناقش مع الذين يقبلون النقاش من أهل البلاد ومن المسيحيين المهاجرين

ولكننى لا أريد الخوض فى هذه الناحية ، فمعذرة

+++ كما أن فكرتهم عن أن الأرهاب - عندنا - مصدره : الدين ، لا يمكن إنكارها ، بالنظر إلى الأصول الأولى ، من النصوص والسنن والسنة و تطبيقاتها من الشخصية المحورية الأولى
وهذه أيضاً لا أريد الخوض فيها

+++ فمعذرة مكرراً
*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (22 نوفمبر 2011)

حزنت ياباشمهندس مكرم انك لست بمصر مثلك ثروة لايستهان بها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> اللهم املء قلوبنا ايمانا وحكمه




إقتباس : ((كما تعلم ان الاختبارات الاولى دائما ما تكون سهلة الحل نظرا لصغر حجم التحديات وعندما يكتمل المنهج ويوضع الاختبار النهائى تكون النتيجه مختلفه))

وهل ستمائة عام فترة قصيرة لا تصلح كفترة إختبار !!!
 أليس فى قول سيادتك هذا ، ميل لإثبات ما تريده بأى طريقة !!!


إقتباس : ((سؤال فقط اخى الكريم لأننى ارى المرارة فى كلماتك "هل تعلم كم عدد جنود المسلمين فى جيش عمرو بن العاص لفتح مصر؟ "))

ما علاقة هذا ، بما نتحدث فيه !!! سيادتك تفرِّع الأمور جداً

وبالطبع يمكن مجاراة الحديث فى كل المواضيع ، ولكن هذا يؤدى لعدم التركيز فى أى موضوع على الإطلاق 

فهل سيادتك تبحث عن حوار مجدى مثمر ، أم ماذا !!!!!!!!!!


إقتباس : ((اعتقد ان الثعالب الصغيرة كان ينبغى عليها ان تظل فى مكامنها استهنت انت سابقا بتفاصيل مثل تقديم القدم اليسرى فى الدخول للخلاء والان اخبرك ان هذه هى طريقة الاسلام فى القضاء على تلك الثعالب من قبل ان تفكر حتى ان ترى الكروم))

الثعالب الصغيرة تعبير يعبر عن الخطايا التى تبدو غير خطيرة ، بينما هى خطيرة ، مثل الكذبة الصغيرة  ، وخلط الأمور ببعض ، وبعض التساهلات بحجة إن ربنا بيسامح ، إلخ

ولكن الأمر لا يعنى التدخل فى الفسافث ، فهذه تكون مهزلة وإلغاء للعقل وللعقلانية معاً

فكيف تتكلم سيادتك بإسم العقل ، وتدافع عن تصغير العقل إلى هذه الدرجة !!!

هل سيادتك مع العقل ، أم مع إلغائه !!!!!!!!!


++++++ وأعتقد أننا خرجنا إلى مواضيع جانبية كثيرة ، وحان الوقت للرجوع لأصل السؤال الأول


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (22 نوفمبر 2011)

معاك يا استاذ مكرم متابع ومستمتع بالحوار


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> معاك يا استاذ مكرم متابع ومستمتع بالحوار



*يا أهلاً وسهلاً

ونحن جميعاً فى خدمتك

وأعتقد أن الوقت غير مناسب -مثلما سبق وذكرت- لتقديم كل المعلومات الآن ، دفعة واحدة 

وأعتقد أن البداية المناسبة هى ما سبق أن أشرت إليه فى المداخلة : 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3027213&postcount=2


هذا ما أعتقده ، ولكن لسيادتك وللإخوة جميعاً حرية الإختيار لما ترونه مناسباً
*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (22 نوفمبر 2011)

لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت الاستاذ مكرم وليس لنا خيار فى وجوده ابدء على بركة الله


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت الاستاذ مكرم وليس لنا خيار فى وجوده ابدء على بركة الله



*شكراً على مجاملتك أخى

ولكن معذرة ، فلا صوت يعلو فوق الحق ، وليس فوق صوتى

فكثيراً ما أخطئ ويصلح لى إخوتى

فالذى نبحث عنه جميعاً ، وننحنى أمامه جميعاً ، هو الحق وحده

فالله هو الحق

وهو قال : أنا هو الحق 

قالها بالنص هكذا

لذلك ، لا صوت يعلو فوق الحق ، لا الذات ، ولا المصلحة ، ولا الإنتماءات أياً كانت
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*



انت من يستحق الشكر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> شكراً لذوقك عزيزي
> 
> *
> 
> ...





> > > > > عذرا فكما ترى هناك كنائس اوروبيه تتيح زواج المثليين وليس خافيا على احد مدى انتشار الرزائل فى تلك المجتمعات التى ان ارادت ان تتمسك بعقيدتها المسيحيه و التى تنافى بالقطع تلك الرزائل فلن يمنعها احد
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > ...


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *أخى الحبيب فادى*
> 
> *ما أقوله أقوله عن خبرة شخصية حالية ، فأنا هنا الآن فى الغرب ، وأتكلم عمَّا أراه وأرصده ، كما أننى أتناقش مع الذين يقبلون النقاش من أهل البلاد ومن المسيحيين المهاجرين*
> 
> ...


 
أحترم رأيك اخي الحبيب وسوف لن أختلف معك أبداً

تحياتي


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 نوفمبر 2011)

عذراً لمقاطعة الموضوع الاصلي!


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (23 نوفمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> ....وقد تأثرت حقيقة بجملتك التي قلت فيها (*هناك خالق مدبر لملكوته يتجه اليه فى دعاؤة عند الحاجه ويشكره على نعمه عند الانعام) *وهذا حقيقة الخطأ بعينه مع أحترامي لشخصك - فلما فقط هو معبود عند الحاجة والمنفعة؟! واترك الاجابة لك ولست مضطراً ان تعطيني اياها...
> 
> 
> تحياتي



ومن منا ليس بحاجة الى الله فى كل شأنه اخى الكريم النفس الذى يدخل فى صدورنا هو حاجه الى الله و ليخرج ايضا هو حاجة عند الله 
لست اقصد ان نتعامل مع الله بالقطعه كما فهمت  كلما احتجناه دعوناه 
ولكن عقيدتى ان "عجبا لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله خير ،  	وليس ذاك لأحد إلا للمؤمن ؛ إن أصابته سرّاء شكر ؛ فكان خيراً له ، وإن أصابته  	ضرّاء صبر ؛ فكان خيراً له"
وبدون الدخول فى التفاصيل قفط الاختلاف فى مفهوم الحاجه و الانعام قد يختلف بيننا ولكن ثق تماما اننا لا نعبد الله بالقطعه


----------



## esambraveheart (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> ثق تماما اننا لا نعبد الله بالقطعه


*لكن العبادة عندكم "موقوتة " - الصلاة لا تكون قبل الاذان .. و انما فقط بعد الاذان -  و كان ابواب السماء تكون مغلقه في غير مواقيت الصلاة ..و هذا يخالف ما عرفه البشر عن الههم من انه اله يسمع لهم في كل وقت .*​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (23 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *لكن العبادة عندكم "موقوتة " - الصلاة لا تكون قبل الاذان .. و انما فقط بعد الاذان -  و كان ابواب السماء تكون مغلقه في غير مواقيت الصلاة ..و هذا يخالف ما عرفه البشر عن الههم من انه اله يسمع لهم في كل وقت .*​


  الا تعلم ان هذه هى الصلوات المفروضه التى تكون بعد الاذان ثم لنا ان نصلى سنن كما نشاء فى باقى اليوم ثم ان العبادة ليست صلاة و فقط حتى العمل بنية العبادة نؤجر عليه اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة وصلت ولو تحتاج المزيد ازيدك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2011)

إسمحولى بالعودة إلى جذر الموضوع

وهو الحكمة من الصلاة ذاتها

فقد أوضحنا بأن الصلاة عندنا حياة مع الله ، علاقة مع الله ، بالقلب والعقل والجسد معاً ، أى بكيان الإنسان كله

وقد سبق أن أوضحت الكثير عن كونها ، بكلتى حالتيها - المنظمة والإرتجالية - هى مجرد وسيلة للعشرة الدائمة مع الله

++ ولو قارنت ذلك ، بكيفية فرض الصلاة فرضاً على سيادتك ( وبحسب علمى ، فقد طالبكم الله بأعداد كبيرة ، ثم بالمفاصلة تم تخفيضها إلى هذه الخمسة )

فلو قارنت منشأ الأمور ، لإكتشفت حجم الفروق الشاسعة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2011)

يبدو أن الأمور كلها دخلت فى بعض

فقد أظننا هنا فى السؤال عن الصلاة

ثم إكتشفت أنه سؤال مختلف ، عن الأسرار

+++ لذلك أكرر شكواى بأن الحوار يلف ويدور ، ولا يسير فى خط مستقيم ، ولا حتى فى إتجاه واحد بأى صورة من صور المسارات


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> يبدو أن الأمور كلها دخلت فى بعض
> 
> فقد أظننا هنا فى السؤال عن الصلاة
> 
> ...


 
ارجو الاستمرار في الموضوع الاصلي الخاص بالاسرار ~ اذا كان للصديق ابو عمر اي اسئلة التفضل بطرحها ضمن حدود الموضوع 


تحياتي


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

لنعود الى الموضوع الاصلى الا وهو ماهى اسرار الكنيسه وشكرا مقدما على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> لنعود الى الموضوع الاصلى الا وهو ماهى اسرار الكنيسه وشكرا مقدما على المعلومات القيمه


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47006


----------



## apostle.paul (24 نوفمبر 2011)

> الا وهو ماهى اسرار الكنيسه


*المسيح ارسل لنا روحه القدوس فى يوم الخمسين ليكون هو العامل فى كنيسته وفى نفوس المؤمنين
السر هو موهبة الهية نحصل عليها بفعل روح الله من خلال طقس ليتورجى 
ناخد اول سر كمثال
سر المعمودية
فيه المسيحى المؤمن بيجدد طبيعته الفاسدة الى طبيعة نقية 
بيخلع الانسان العتيق -انسان الخطية- ويلبس الانسان الجديد الفاخر فى المسيح يسوع 
هذا الموهبة بتتم بفعل روح الله القدوس بتجديد طبيعته ومن خلال طقس ليتورجى بيتم ممارسته وبيختلف من ليتورجية كل كنيسة للاخرى فمثلا فى الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية الاساس فى الطقس للمعمودية (جحد الشيطان وكل قواته الشريرة وكل عبادته المرذولة-اقرار الايمان المسيحى القويم بالايمان بالاب والكلمة المتجسد والروح القدس والكنيسة الجامعة وقيامة الاموات-التغطيس فى الماء على مثال الثالوث القدوس)كما امرنا المسيح
لكن الطقس الملموس فى حد ذاته ماهو الا وسيلة لنوال موهبة سرائرية هى موهبة(تجديد الطبيعة والبنوة لله)

*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47006




بالفعل كنت محتاج مثل هذا الرابط
لم افهم بعض الاشياء منها تلك الجمله
(7) "ان التناول من جسد ودم المسيح المقدسين جيد ومفيد ......لانه يعطى حياة ابديه"


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *المسيح ارسل لنا روحه القدوس فى يوم الخمسين ليكون هو العامل فى كنيسته وفى نفوس المؤمنين
> السر هو موهبة الهية نحصل عليها بفعل روح الله من خلال طقس ليتورجى
> ناخد اول سر كمثال
> سر المعمودية
> ...


فضلا وضح ماتحته خط:blush2:


----------

